# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  lovebird

## teoxen

Καλησπέρα  στην παρεα!εχω παρει ενα ζευγάρι lovebird μασκες απο εκτροφείο.έμπιστο παιδι φάνηκε απλα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πραγματικα ειναι ζευγαρι.μου ειπε οτι τα ειχε βαλει και με φωλια εμπαιναν μεσα ειναι ολο μαζι και τετοια.εγω πως θα σιγουρευτώ οτι ειναι πραγματικα ζευγαρι και οντος αρσενικο θυλικο?μονο με dna?και αν ναι που γινεται αυτο?αξιζει κοστος κτλ?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εάν είναι έμπιστος όπως λες δεν χρειάζεται καμιά ανησυχία.Το θέμα είναι να μην είναι αδέλφια .Αν είναι ίδιο φύλο το πολύ πολύ  να κάνης μια αλλαγή,τωρα για γνώμες για το φύλο
ανέβασε φωτογραφίες .Χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## kouklakis

Ο πιο σιγουρος τροπος αδερφε ειναι το τεστ dna κανενας αλλος τροπος δεν ειναι σιγουρος.
Και ιδιο φυλο να ειναι μπορουν να ειναι ολη μερα μαζι στο κλαρι και εσυ να νομιζεις οτι ειναι ζευγαρι.
Για τεστ Dna θα δεις εδωhttp://www.sexadodeaves.com/en/bird_sexing/

----------


## teoxen

Ποσο μπορει να κοστίζει το dna?ξερει κανενας που γινεται?

----------


## teoxen



----------


## xrisam

Kαλώς ήρθες Θοδωρή να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου.

Δες εδω ένα χρήσιμό άρθρο για τις  πατήθρες πουλιών απο φυσικά κλαδιά, οι πλαστικές δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. :winky:

----------


## teoxen

Ειναι προχειρο το κλουβακι 3 μερες το εχω σύντομα  θα μπει σε νεο μαζι με την φωλια!Ελπιζοντας οτι συντομα θα ζευγαροσουν

----------


## kouklakis

Αδερφε να σου ζησουν οι μασκες!
Εχω και εγω ζευγαρι μια μπλε και μια γαλαζοπρασινη.
Στο πιο πανω ποστ σου εβαλα λινκ για το τεστ dna 4,5ε κοστιζει για το καθε πουλι.
Να ξερεις οτι οι μασκες και ειναι περιεργες και για να ζευγαρωσουν θελουν ησυχια και ευρηχωρο κλουβι
επισης ποτε τις πηρες?
Να ξερεις οτι εαν ειναι οντως ζευγαρι πρεπει να τις αφησεις τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα να προσαρμοστουν γιατι ειναι στρεσαρισμενα τα πουλια και να σου γεννησουν θα παει χαμενη η γεννα

----------


## teoxen

Μια βδομαδα τα εχω αλλα κανονικα 3 μερες που εχω λιγο ασχοληθεί  γιατι μολις της πηρα εφηγα επαρχεια.τα εχω σε ενα κλουβι 40 40 30 ακομα δεν εχω βαλει φωλια.τα εχω στο σαλωνι για να μας βλεπουν συνεχεια να μας μαθαινουν.ουτε τα πηραζω δεν τα ενοχλω γενικα.φωλια δλδ να περασει κανενας μηνας και μετα νατους βαλω?

----------


## kouklakis

ναι μετα απο μηνα για να μην σου πω καλα θα ητανε ανοιξη μιας και τα πηρες τωρα

----------


## teoxen

Ζευγαρι ομως απο οτι μου ειπαν ηταν απο πριν τα ειχε μαζι και κανανε σαν ζευγαρι τουςειχε βαλει κ φωλια.οχι ομως οτι ειχαν ζευγαροσει 7 μηνων ειναι ακομα.και εκτος αυτο προσπαθω να τα ταισω με φρουτα κτλ..τπτ ομως δεν τρωνε.

----------


## kouklakis

Αμα τα ειχε βαλει αδερφε απο τωρα να ζευγαρωσουνε λαμογιο θεωρειτε οχι εκτροφεας!!!
Ας με συγχωρεσει το φορουμ για την κουβεντα αλλα εχω βαρεθει τετοιους δηθεν εκτροφεις!
Ζευγαρωμα την ανοιξη μιας και ειναι μικρα και οσο για τα φρουτα θελει υπομονη δοκιμασε μπροκολο καλα πλυμενο με νερο και ξυδι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Πανεμορφα!Να τα χαιρεσε!!!

----------

